
The Majors That Pay and the Degrees That Don’t for Graduates - Bostonian
https://www.jamesgmartin.center/2019/11/the-majors-that-pay-and-the-degrees-that-dont-for-graduates/
======
Bostonian
Federally subsidized student loans charge the same interest rate regardless of
the student's major or academic record, effectively giving the largest
subsidies to students with poor academic records majoring in subjects that are
not rewarded in the job market. This does not make sense and would not happen
in a private loan market where lenders bore the cost of defaults.

